# Announcing the beta-launch of HalloweenShopper.com



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You can preview the site now by going to: http://halloweenshopper.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

So Larry, when would I be able to jump in?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Wow! This is like the Halloween version of Santa (Jack Skelleton) telling us the best places to shop for spooky items.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Larry, this is awesome... I do have one question though, is there a way to sort the props by type or anything? 115 pages is a little overwhelming.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Dalloween said:


> Thanks Larry, this is awesome... I do have one question though, is there a way to sort the props by type or anything? 115 pages is a little overwhelming.


Currently no. But you can use the search function to sort by keywords.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Larry,
Do I need to purchase an add for this service?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey Larry,
> Do I need to purchase an add for this service?


All Halloween Merchants can have their products listed at no charge. 

http://www.halloweenshopper.com/merchantinfo.html


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

oh i like it


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

one cool new thing that was recently added is that you can search HalloweenShopper.com from the Halloween Toolbar. http://www.halloweentoolbar.com/


----------

